# Smith-Vector Lights



## mangorockfish (Apr 8, 2018)

I need some help on something.  A neighbor gave me a set (2) Smith-Vector lights with new stands, but that is all.  No user manual, no nothing.  He said he found them in his garage.  Anyway, the paint is red and are like new.  They are shaped like the Flashpoint 320Ms, but maybe a bit larger and have what looks to me like a big household bulb in them.  They are not flashes, so are they modeling lights or continuous studio lights?  Can I put soft boxes on them or do you think they will be too hot and should I plan on putting some other type of bulb in them?  They are not here so I can't post a picture even if I knew how.  All input is appreciated.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2018)

If they're Smith-Victor lights, than they're almost certainly continuous lights meant for studio/video work.  You should be able to use modifiers with them, but you'll want to make sure they're the correct modifiers.


----------



## mangorockfish (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank you for the response.  What kind of soft boxes and size would you suggest and what would be proper replacement bulbs?  Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2018)

I would suggest referring to the Smith-Victor website.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 9, 2018)

Softboxes...20x20 or 24x24 inchers are EAS Yo set-up and use indoors, and work far better than many people suggest...that size range creates a soft light, yet has "some" directionality to it for portrait work or small product shots.

Umbrellas in the smallish sizes of 30,31, and 32 inches, to medium-sized umbrellas of 40 to 43-inch size are VERY handy indoors.


----------



## jeffW (Apr 10, 2018)

Unless you "really" need a soft box I would recommend umbrellas with hot lights.  Use a black piece of  foam core to block any unwanted spill.  With umbrellas you'll still want one rated for hot lights (500w) 
I've watched diffusion material rated for hot lights smolder into flames.  There is a reason they are called hot lights.  If you really want to waste some money you can find some high CRI Led bulbs that go in the E-26 socket


----------

